# Orbea in the Olympic Games



## Basque Power (Jun 27, 2008)

Samuel Sanchez gold medal with the 09 Orca.

































































And here the video.


----------



## Basque Power (Jun 27, 2008)




----------



## BunnV (Sep 7, 2005)

Great pictures!


----------



## cwilliams (Jul 26, 2008)

Score one for Orbea! That'll shut up those who say Orca isn't a race bike.


----------



## MisterMike (Aug 12, 2004)

If it wasn't going to be Hincapie or Levi the it sure was nice to watch someone on an Orbea win. Not that anyone who doesn't already knows he rides Orbea would be able to tell. Orbeas still are one of the worst "TV" bikes out there. The logos just don't pop on the screen like other brands.


----------



## that guy again (Jul 14, 2008)

Basque Power said:


> Samuel Sanchez gold medal with the 09 Orca.


Sure it's an 09? It looks like it has the shiny headbadge from the 08 models. Can't see the seat clamp to see if it's shiny too.


----------



## Basque Power (Jun 27, 2008)

that guy again said:


> Sure it's an 09? It looks like it has the shiny headbadge from the 08 models. Can't see the seat clamp to see if it's shiny too.


It´s the 09 Orca with the new Shimano Dura-Ace.


----------



## Basque Power (Jun 27, 2008)




----------



## Big Jim Mac (Jun 28, 2007)

You gotta love those Spanish announcers! Bet they wet themselves. That was one exciting finish.


----------



## Basque Power (Jun 27, 2008)

Julien Absalon: the best.


----------



## that guy again (Jul 14, 2008)




----------



## Big Jim Mac (Jun 28, 2007)

Orbea makes some nice off-road bikes too!


----------



## JimmyORCA (Mar 18, 2008)

HAHA

Now I feel alot better about spending money on Orbea bikes. I have both the Road and Mountain bike olympic gold winner use.


----------



## Big Jim Mac (Jun 28, 2007)

We will no doubt see you in London in 2012!


----------



## Basque Power (Jun 27, 2008)

More photos:


----------

